# Comment gérer les mails avec un Mac, un PC et un iPhone ?



## fragger008 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ca y est, j'ai franchi le pas, et je suis passé du côté pommé de la force !  Je suis en possession depuis hier de mon tout premier mac, et une des raisons qui m'a aussi poussé à l'achat, c'est de pouvoir tout harmoniser correctement avec mon iPhone notamment (j'utilisais iTunes sur PC le moins souvent possible). Donc en gros, je voudrais tout synchroniser correctement pour avoir les mêmes mails, les mêmes contact, le même calendrier, etc... sur mon iPhone et sur mon mac.

Mais voilà, je possède plusieurs boites mails (une wanadoo, une hotmail et une gmail) et j'aimerais savoir quelle est la meilleure technique pour avoir la même chose de partout ? Quelle est votre manière à vous de configurer tout ça ?

Jusqu'à présent, comme j'avais 2 PC et que je voulais pouvoir avoir accès aux mêmes mails sur les deux PC, je me passais du client de messagerie, je consultais mes mails directement sur les sites en question, et j'avais configuré mon iPhone de manière à ne pas supprimer les mails sur serveur lorsqu'il les reçoit. Du coup, je supprimais les mails sur mon iPhone, et puis je supprimais ensuite ce que je voulais directement sur les différentes sites. Mais est-ce la meilleure façon de configurer tout ça ? J'avoue que je ne sais pas comment procèdent habituellement les gens.

Donc en gros maintenant, j'ai un PC, un mac, et un iPhone. Quels sont vos conseils / astuces là-dessus ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, et j'espère que j'ai posté dans la bonne section...


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2011)

Le plus simple est GMail. Mais si on ne veut pas de notre Big Brother favori, c'est plus compliqué.


----------



## mcdaniel (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, le mieux est d'avoir un compte en imap pour avoir ces mail à jour sur tous les ordi et Iphone.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2011)

mcdaniel a dit:


> Bonjour, le mieux est d'avoir un compte en imap pour avoir ces mail à jour sur tous les ordi et Iphone.



Exactement.


----------



## fragger008 (11 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses. Donc en gros, ma boite wanadoo qui est la principale, et qui ne gère pas l'imap, c'est mort du coup ?

Pour le moment, j'ai configuré ainsi : 
J'ai configuré le logiciel "mail" pour qu'il efface les mails du serveur si je les déplace de ma boite de réception. Comme ça, je reçois mes mails sur mon iphone, si je les efface, ça ne fait rien, je les reçois aussi sur mon mac qui est mon ordi principal, et si je les efface, là ça les efface aussi sur le serveur. Enfin, si je consulte mes mails sur mon 2e PC, je le ferai depuis le site directement, et j'aurais au moins tous les mails que j'ai sur le mac + les nouveaux que je n'aurais pas encore relevés sur le mac. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2011)

Chez Orange, l'IMAP existe mais l'option est payante.

Avec Gmail, ça ne coûte rien. Et un compte Gmail cohabite très bien avec un compte Orange/Wanadoo dans Mail.

Après, avec l'IMAP, pas besoin de se prendre la tête. Toute modification effectuée sur un appareil (Mac, PC, iPhone,...) - message envoyé, message supprimé,... - est automatiquement et sans qu'on ait à faire quoi que ce soit sur les autres appareils.


----------



## fragger008 (16 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse iDuck.

Mais ça veut dire que du coup, il faut que je prévienne tous mes contacts que je change d'adresse mail, et que je passe sous gmail ? Car ma boite wanadoo est ma boite principale, du coup tout le monde connait celle de wanadoo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------

Idem pour tous les sites de vente et forums où je me suis inscrit avec mon adresse wanadoo ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2011)

fragger008 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse iDuck.
> 
> Mais ça veut dire que du coup, il faut que je prévienne tous mes contacts que je change d'adresse mail, et que je passe sous gmail ? Car ma boite wanadoo est ma boite principale, du coup tout le monde connait celle de wanadoo...
> 
> ...



Tous les correspondants avec qui tu veux communiquer par le biais de ton adresse Gmail doivent être informés du changement (idem sites en tout genre).

Si tu fais de ton adresse Gmail ton adresse principale, ça peut faire du monde.

Mais une fois que c'est fait, tu es tranquille et, si un jour tu changes de FAI, tu n'auras pas à refaire ces modifications car Gmail est indépendant du FAI.


----------



## lolipale (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

On peut (ou pas) aimer Google mais au risque de me répéter *Google Apps Standard* est une des meilleures solutions. A condition d'accepter d'être dans le "nuage" Google.
Elle est gratuite jusqu'à 10 utilisateurs et permet des synchros dans tous les sens (Mac, Win, IOS, Android, Blackberry), des alertes via SMS (si, si même en version gratuite), etc.
Mon entreprise est passée sous Google Apps Business et, malgré quelques défauts de jeunesse, je dois avouer que cela marche bien (25 GB de BAL, calendrier partagé, vidéo chat partage de documents et j'en passe).
Nous avons économisé de l'argent. C'est indéniable. Plus d'infrastructure mail interne mais cela provoque quelques désagréments et effets de bord (je pense aux MFP interfacés qui envoient leurs scans dans le nuage et en fonction du volume, cela peut prendre un certain temps à réceptionner les documents).
Ce n'est évidemment qu'un avis


----------

